# Trout Size Limit in GA



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jun 20, 2016)

I was up in North Georgia a couple of weeks ago and went to a little known sliding rock near in Between Clayton and Hiawassee called Wildcat Creek.  Watched a guy and his wife and mom sit there with zebco's and catch about 20 or so small trout out of one hole.

I think it's a shame that you can keep that many and especially not have a size limit.

Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 20, 2016)

No we all chase the stock truck.  Size doesn't matter.  It's not conservation it's subsidation.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jun 20, 2016)

Do not know about size but the limit is 8 fish per person per day. Have not been to wildcat in about 7 years.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jun 20, 2016)

They don't stock the fish so they can grow. They stock the fish so there's something for people to catch and take home to encourage folks to spend more time outdoors and support conservation of the land and waterways. There's lots of places you can go if you look hard enough and want to catch wild fish and big fish even, but it's not going to be a place that a family of 3 would even desire to attempt to reach.


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 20, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> No we all chase the stock truck.  Size doesn't matter.  It's not conservation it's subsidation.


----------



## thedudeabides (Jun 20, 2016)

Not at all. Georgia trout program is by and large a Put and Take fishery. Pay your license fees and they'll keep putting and we can keep taking


----------



## ALB (Jun 20, 2016)

I agree. I think there should be a limit better than 8/day. I have also seen lots more pressure fishing for trout than say even 10 years ago. You go down below the dam and you cannot find a place on the banks.


----------



## Coenen (Jun 20, 2016)

ALB said:


> You go down below the dam and you cannot find a place on the banks.


Buford Dam? Go South, young man!


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 20, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> I was up in North Georgia a couple of weeks ago and went to a little known sliding rock near in Between Clayton and Hiawassee called Wildcat Creek.  Watched a guy and his wife and mom sit there with zebco's and catch about 20 or so small trout out of one hole.
> 
> I think it's a shame that you can keep that many and especially not have a size limit.
> 
> Does anyone else feel this way?



Wildcat Creek is one of the most popular put and take streams in GA. It is certainly not 'little known.' It's been managed as a put and take fishery for decades. It's family friendly, has easy stream access, and has easy fishing for the whole family. Its a fun place take your kids, spouse, and parents. It's not a 'shame' a family caught a bunch if fish out of one hole, but, rather, a testament to our state for managing some streams this way for the very reasons I mentioned above. Sounds to me like a family had a memorable day outdoors. Hope you had a safe ride back to Florida.


----------



## RedHeader (Jun 20, 2016)

I can see where you’re coming from but hopefully we can ease your mind on this one. Coming from Florida with such a great fishery and see the way the DNR regulates the quantity and size limits for fishing down there it would be troubling seeing them pick 3 limit out of one hole.  The North Georgia Mountains is loaded with streams and rivers (approx. 4000 miles per the Georgia DNR) that make it perfect for trout fishing.  The area you mentioned (Wildcat Creek near Lake Burton) is one of these locations that is heavily stocked every week.  It’s intended to be a location with easy access to large quantity of fish.  You won’t find any larger “trophy” (hate using that term) trout here just the typical 8”-12” long size locals call “stockers”.  The state also has areas where they have an older/larger trout population such as Smithgall Woods where you must fish with artificial & barbless and you must immediately release the fish.  Also at Waters Creek you can only harvest 3 per season.  See the link below, it has a map of the trout streams in Rabun County and looking around you can see Wildcat Creek is “heavily stocked”. The DNR provided this map for all the counties with trout streams in North Georgia. 

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/maps/trout/Rabun.pdf

Also if you do a little digging you can find the stocking schedule.  Hope this helps ease the mind and if you want to go catch a limit next time you up here let me know. We’ll fish Wildcat and I’ll take you to some other good spots!


----------



## lampern (Jun 20, 2016)

Georgia regulates wild trout streams the same as stock streams.

But it seems to be working.

Most fishing regulations are more "political" than "biological".

Why does Noontootla Creek have a 8 fish 16 inch minimum limit?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 20, 2016)

Well said buckman. We went yesterday with the kids to catch a few. Most were 8 to 12 inches. We have just as much fun catching those as the 16 to 24 inch public water trout we caught 2 weeks earlier. I guess its good to have places like wildcat to keep the pressure off some of the places you can catch bigger trout.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 21, 2016)

If Florida was managing North Ga. trout you'd only be able to keep 2 fish and they would have to be between 14 and 16 inches long.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 21, 2016)

Took the wife and step daughter to a popular creek and we caught 3 person limit out of one hole. Didn't have a shame or regret about it. To see the smiles and hear the joy of each fish pulled in was what it was all about. Memories to last a lifetime.


----------



## Andy O (Jun 21, 2016)

^ this!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 21, 2016)

You ever go out on a boat down there in Florida and catch a mess of fish out of the gulf? Catch any crappies or mess of shellcrackers and bream or catfish out of the lake? If so, you're a hypocrite. If not, you're missing out on one of the good parts of life. 

Stocked trout are pitiful little tame finless fellers that were raised in cement ponds for human consumption like chickens or pigs. They are not any more sacred than any other fish.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 21, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> You ever go out on a boat down there in Florida and catch a mess of fish out of the gulf? Catch any crappies or mess of shellcrackers and bream or catfish out of the lake? If so, you're a hypocrite. If not, you're missing out on one of the good parts of life.
> 
> Stocked trout are pitiful little tame finless fellers that were raised in cement ponds for human consumption like chickens or pigs. They are not any more sacred than any other fish.



If I would have known that granola bar eating fella who was staring at us was going to bash my zebco casting Mama on the World Wide Web, I would have had her moon him. Guess that was a missed opportunity?


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 21, 2016)

Buckman18 said:


> If I would have known that granola bar eating fella who was staring at us was going to bash my zebco casting Mama on the World Wide Web, I would have had her moon him. Guess that was a missed opportunity?



Hahahahahaha


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> You ever go out on a boat down there in Florida and catch a mess of fish out of the gulf? Catch any crappies or mess of shellcrackers and bream or catfish out of the lake? If so, you're a hypocrite. If not, you're missing out on one of the good parts of life.
> 
> Stocked trout are pitiful little tame finless fellers that were raised in cement ponds for human consumption like chickens or pigs. They are not any more sacred than any other fish.



Is this another one of those one hit wonder troll origin threads? Those seem to be popping up a lot lately. 

Me thinks the Liberals and PETA are working overtime, and getting creative in their endeavors.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 22, 2016)

I only keep the ones that catch me sleeping and swallered the hook!


----------



## riprap (Jun 22, 2016)

shakey gizzard said:


> I only keep the ones that catch me sleeping and swallered the hook!



That's what I do. Last thing I want to do is clean fish after climbing up and down those hills and wading the creek. I'd rather have a hamburger or hotdog at the campfire.

 I do like to see guys with fish on the stringer. That's what the fish were put in there for.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 22, 2016)

riprap said:


> That's what I do. Last thing I want to do is clean fish after climbing up and down those hills and wading the creek. I'd rather have a hamburger or hotdog at the campfire.
> 
> I do like to see guys with fish on the stringer. That's what the fish were put in there for.



That is where you mess up !! The sooner you gut and clean and put on ice a stock fish the better !! Other wise.....they turn mush !! Always dress dough bellies as soon as possible !! One more thang....if ya skin them like a catfish...it helps get rid of the dirt taste !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 22, 2016)

As far as a length limit..........that is the most ridiculous thang I ever heard !!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 22, 2016)

The good eattin fish have colored specks on them and are no longer than around 4-8 inches long !!


----------



## lampern (Jun 22, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> As far as a length limit..........that is the most ridiculous thang I ever heard !!!



So why does Noontoola Creek have a length limit?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 22, 2016)

What you thank.....Billy on the hill ??


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 22, 2016)

lampern said:


> So why does Noontoola Creek have a length limit?



I thank the Floridian was referring to across the board on all streams !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 22, 2016)

Nothing wrong with select streams with select rules !!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 23, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> What you thank.....Billy on the hill ??



You mean like this?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Just another PETA sponsored troll thread.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 23, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> What you thank.....Billy on the hill ??



What about this?




After some repetition you can do this:


----------



## lampern (Jun 23, 2016)

The difference in "speck" fishing between NC and GA is GA you can use natural bait.

I wish NC allowed bait.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 23, 2016)

lampern said:


> The difference in "speck" fishing between NC and GA is GA you can use natural bait.
> 
> I wish NC allowed bait.



There are a lot of places in NC where bait is legal for specks. Just not on the national park or designated "Wild Trout" waters. 

I don't know why you would want to use it, really, though. You can catch specks one after another after another on flies all day long-several out of each hole sometimes. Lot less aggravation than using bait, too.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 23, 2016)

Buckman18 said:


> What about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That guy in the camo hat is a good looking feller


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 23, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> The good eattin fish have colored specks on them and are no longer than around 4-8 inches long !!



Yep


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 23, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> What you thank.....Billy on the hill ??



And some more tasty


----------



## Rabun (Jun 23, 2016)

yummy...


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 23, 2016)

Rabun said:


> yummy...



Nice!!


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2016)

Stocked trout really don't get that big to begin with, so I don't think regulations are  necessary unless it's a brown trout.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeremiahisbrown said:


> Stocked trout really don't get that big to begin with, so I don't think regulations are  necessary unless it's a brown trout.



The Ga state record is a "stocked" fish !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 24, 2016)

Every trout in Georgia is "stocked" species !!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeremiahisbrown said:


> Stocked trout really don't get that big to begin with, so I don't think regulations are  necessary unless it's a brown trout.



Why is a brown trout special? Limey fish.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Way too many quotes to summarize so here goes.  First of all, this was not a troll thread and was a legitimate thread meant to learn a little bit about the area I was in and the rules.  I've been on GON for 2 years and not a new comer.  I'm 46 and spent a hefty bit of money in your state enjoying the outdoors and enjoyed most of it.  Most of my family lives in Georgia and have all of their lives.  Frankly I'm not a huge fan of the way Florida manages their fisheries and wildlife and I brag on Georgia quite a bit.  Way to go to all of you who have tried to "put" me in my place.

I guess the next time I have a question I'll keep it to myself.  I guess now you can wait for the next "Floridian" to post so you can bash away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> I guess the next time I have a question I'll keep it to myself.  I guess now you can wait for the next "Floridian" to post so you can bash away.



Open innocent questions differ greatly from pointed criticism of management based not in fact.

Wording and context are everything. 

But yes, carry on young Jedi.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Open innocent questions differ greatly from pointed criticism of management based not in fact.
> 
> Wording and context are everything.
> 
> But yes, carry on young Jedi.



I think without a question the last sentence of my post was an indicator that maybe my critique of the management guidleines may have been incorrect.  That is why I asked everyone's opinion.  I guess if Georgia residents and everyone that enjoy's the trout fisheries are happy with catching fingerlings then so be it.  Doesn't mean I think it's right.  But then again, what do I know; I'm from Florida, right?

I'm glad the same thought process doesn't go into Georgia's deer population.  Then it would be like Florida haha.


----------



## Browniez (Jun 28, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> The Ga state record is a "stocked" fish !!



No, it's actually not.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jun 28, 2016)

*I hear ya*



KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> I was up in North Georgia a couple of weeks ago and went to a little known sliding rock near in Between Clayton and Hiawassee called Wildcat Creek.  Watched a guy and his wife and mom sit there with zebco's and catch about 20 or so small trout out of one hole.
> 
> I think it's a shame that you can keep that many and especially not have a size limit.
> 
> Does anyone else feel this way?



Your first mistake was stating "little known sliding rock". There's not much north Georgian's don't know about their precious trout.
I think you had a legit question, and I took it as just that.
Then people started their opinions, which they ARE entitled to, so I stayed away from this thread just to see how it played out.
I was correct in my thinking.
I actually stopped a GW up in Helen and asked him the same question you asked here.
I was "told they put em in here for yall to catch".
Come to Georgia anytime you wish my friend.
The North Georgia trout guys are just jealous of your large bass. (including me)
Look me up and we'll hit a middle Ga. river,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 28, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> Way too many quotes to summarize so here goes.  First of all, this was not a troll thread and was a legitimate thread meant to learn a little bit about the area I was in and the rules.  I've been on GON for 2 years and not a new comer.  I'm 46 and spent a hefty bit of money in your state enjoying the outdoors and enjoyed most of it.  Most of my family lives in Georgia and have all of their lives.  Frankly I'm not a huge fan of the way Florida manages their fisheries and wildlife and I brag on Georgia quite a bit.  Way to go to all of you who have tried to "put" me in my place.
> 
> I guess the next time I have a question I'll keep it to myself.  I guess now you can wait for the next "Floridian" to post so you can bash away.





KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> I think without a question the last sentence of my post was an indicator that maybe my critique of the management guidleines may have been incorrect.  That is why I asked everyone's opinion.  I guess if Georgia residents and everyone that enjoy's the trout fisheries are happy with catching fingerlings then so be it.  Doesn't mean I think it's right.  But then again, what do I know; I'm from Florida, right?
> 
> I'm glad the same thought process doesn't go into Georgia's deer population.  Then it would be like Florida haha.





KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> I was up in North Georgia a couple of weeks ago and went to a little known sliding rock near in Between Clayton and Hiawassee called Wildcat Creek.  Watched a guy and his wife and mom sit there with zebco's and catch about 20 or so small trout out of one hole.
> 
> I think it's a shame that you can keep that many and especially not have a size limit.
> 
> Does anyone else feel this way?




OK, a couple of observations:

First, I don't think you got the reaction that you didn't want because you are a "Floridian." I'd say it was because your original post, whether intended that way or not, came across as very condescending criticism. You sounded like you saw some people that were having fun and weren't breaking any laws, but you classed them as wrongdoing Georgia white trash folks that were doing something they shouldn't be, then made fun of their Zebco poles and the size of their "small trout." 

I also saw a reference to "fingerlings." 

Now, an honest question: how big do you think trout get or what would you consider a small trout? Let me say that in most places in north Georgia, a 12" trout would be the equivalent of an 8-lb largemouth. 

Not criticizing, just trying to educate. Trout aren't big fish. Not in most north Georgia waters. In big rivers out west, and some lakes and larger tailwater rivers here, trout can get pretty good sized. Most of those places have regulations in effect. But, in a typical north Georgia creek, a wild rainbow will probably die from old age before it gets more than 9"-10" long. A brown might make it to 12" before he dies if he's lucky. Many native brook trout will die from old age at 5"-6" long. It's simply because that's as big as their habitat will let them get. Most people will trout fish for decades and never catch a 20" trout. It's not because of the lack of size limits, it's just because trout simply don't normally get that big in a smaller creek, even if no one ever fished it.

In that case, having a size limit makes absolutely no difference. As a matter of fact, many small streams tend to get overpopulated and are full of stunted little fish. Taking some out of there will actually help the rest of them get bigger in many cases. 

If they were catching stocked trout, they usually average about 8"-11" long. They don't stock them much bigger than that. And the stocked trout are put there for one reason: for people to catch and keep. That is the reason they are stocked. 

There are some private streams that are stocked with tame, doughbelly trout that are raised to freakishly fat sizes in cement ponds, then turned into the creek and fed pellets. They usually charge people to fish in those places, and they are generally catch and release only. 

I guess somebody in north Georgia sees catching a mess of trout for supper the same way most people from Florida would view catching a mess of bream or crappie for supper. They aren't exotic fish here.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 28, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> OK, a couple of observations:
> 
> First, I don't think you got the reaction that you didn't want because you are a "Floridian." I'd say it was because your original post, whether intended that way or not, came across as very condescending criticism. You sounded like you saw some people that were having fun and weren't breaking any laws, but you classed them as wrongdoing Georgia white trash folks that were doing something they shouldn't be, then made fun of their Zebco poles and the size of their "small trout."
> 
> ...


Excellent Post


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 28, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> I guess the next time I have a question I'll keep it to myself.



Thanks.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Your first mistake was stating "little known sliding rock". There's not much north Georgian's don't know about their precious trout.
> I think you had a legit question, and I took it as just that.
> Then people started their opinions, which they ARE entitled to, so I stayed away from this thread just to see how it played out.
> I was correct in my thinking.
> ...



Thanks Lawnmower man!  I guess I should have stated "little known" to me?  Thank for your understanding and not assuming that I meant anything negative by my observations.  I would love to look you up as I love to fish.  Hope to get a kayak soon as my river boat won't cut it in most creeks or rivers.

Hillbilly:   By the way, the family was very nice.  Never used or assumed that they were or acted like "white trash."  I have zebco's myself...


----------



## Shadow11 (Jun 30, 2016)

I was more offended by the zebco remark. I got all of these in the past 8 months or so, on public streams, with the same 30 year old zebco 33. I love to eat em, big or small.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jul 1, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Took the wife and step daughter to a popular creek and we caught 3 person limit out of one hole. Didn't have a shame or regret about it. To see the smiles and hear the joy of each fish pulled in was what it was all about. Memories to last a lifetime.



Most streams in N Ga do not have enough food for all those trout to grow up if they are not harvested.

The current generous limits ensures the ones that do not get caught have enough food to keep growing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 1, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> Thanks Lawnmower man!  I guess I should have stated "little known" to me?  Thank for your understanding and not assuming that I meant anything negative by my observations.  I would love to look you up as I love to fish.  Hope to get a kayak soon as my river boat won't cut it in most creeks or rivers.
> 
> Hillbilly:   By the way, the family was very nice.  Never used or assumed that they were or acted like "white trash."  I have zebco's myself...




As I said, you may not have intended it that way. That's just the way it came across to most folks. Written words on a forum are easily misinterpreted as to intent.

You never did answer what you are considering a too-small-to keep trout. I was just trying to inform you about the reality of the size of trout in most streams. Those like Shadow11 posted above are nice trout, but they didn't get that size by living in the creek. One trout in a million won't naturally get 1/4 that big living in a creek, especially rainbows. Almost all trout that size are products of either a cement hatchery pond or a supplemental feeding program. They don't grow that size in the creek, they are already about that size when they are stocked. Just sayin'. 

This is 100% seriously a completely mature, breeding age, slightly over-the-hill native brook trout from a small creek that will likely never get bigger than this before it dies of old age. Many never get this big. Its environment won't let it. Studies show that most don't live over three years max:





And Junior Samples caught a world record bass with his "Zebby-co."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2016)

Now we know who's been poaching Waters Creek.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Shadow11 (Jul 1, 2016)

Here are a few from private property a good while back, where it's catch and release only. Same Zebco 33. The property owners nearby feed them regularly. Like nchillbilly said, if you catch one of the big ones, it was probably either recently stocked from a breeding pond, or they are spawning, and left the pellet feeder for a couple of weeks. 

This was the case for me with the photos above. They were spawning like crazy for about 3 weeks, and they left the feeders looking for love, I guess. Either that or they were just stocked by a nearby private owner. 

It looked like spawning to me. I watched trout flop around on their sides. I watched a 3lb rainbow swim another 3lb rainbow with it's mouth, from one side of the river to the other. I caught a few the were all chewed up on their tails, belly, and fins. The females were slap full of eggs. I caught 2 males that sprayed white stuff all over my new waders. All of this was within about 3 weeks, and then it just suddenly stopped. I caught about 30 trout over 3lbs in this 3 week period, and then nothing. 

I had a few city slickers tell me that it was the wrong time for them to be spawning, so who knows? They also laughed at me when they seen my zebco 33, until we met again later and they seen my fish. They always ask me what i use for bait, and i always show them a bottle of red salmon eggs.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 1, 2016)

Go get em boys and girls, stock truck just hit coopers creek and rock creek.  Total fish released 1 hr ago

Cooper Creek Union 2620
Rock Creek Fannin 2300


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Shadow 11 you're pretty hung up on the whole Zebco thing.  Maybe it was Rhino from Walmart haha.

I like Zebco too but they went to the dark side (China) like everyone else.


----------



## Shadow11 (Jul 2, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> Shadow 11 you're pretty hung up on the whole Zebco thing.  Maybe it was Rhino from Walmart haha.
> 
> I like Zebco too but they went to the dark side (China) like everyone else.



Yes. That offended me big time, but you are correct about the new stuff. It's absolute junk. You can still get the old 33's on ebay though, for about $20. It's all I need for my style of fishing.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 5, 2016)

Shadow11 said:


> I was more offended by the zebco remark. I got all of these in the past 8 months or so, on public streams, with the same 30 year old zebco 33. I love to eat em, big or small.



I stuck with my 33 until it finally bit the dust at around 40 years old. I still have it. Tip top reel IMO.

Nice fish for a salmon egg fisherman.


----------



## ripplerider (Jul 6, 2016)

Best I remember a 33 is what Stan Crigger used to catch all those monster trout of his from the 'Hooch back in the '70s and '80s when it was legal to fish at night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Best I remember a 33 is what Stan Crigger used to catch all those monster trout of his from the 'Hooch back in the '70s and '80s when it was legal to fish at night.



Best I understand from the current regs is we can trout fish at night again now.


----------

